# What is problem in my subwoofer?



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 8, 2015)

My f&d f6000 sub is not giving any punch and it is just rumbling and vibrating the room. I have done the frequency sweep  with an app an I found that it starts from 6hz till 50hz. Past 50hz it is hardly responding and low sound comes almost in audible. From 250hz satellites takes over the control.
Where the actual problem is? 
I also found bass frequency is heard in tweeter.
How to fix this. Plz reply
*images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/07/8eb1d9e0d6a0f45014f23987ef4a67e3.jpg


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 8, 2015)

Waiting for ur reply guys  
I am always online plz share ur word.


----------



## Faun (Jul 8, 2015)

Check the manual, looks like some issue with connection. 

Call up customer care if everything looks alright to you.


----------



## Gollum (Jul 9, 2015)

this thing is semi digital. it could be anything.
send for repair I'd say.


----------



## avinandan012 (Jul 9, 2015)

your crossover control is gone i guess


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 9, 2015)

Thanks for ur response guys. I will take it to service centre.


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 12, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> Thanks for ur response guys. I will take it to service centre.


Let us know the experience with the F&D care and let us know how well it'll go with you.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 13, 2015)

Ya today I took it to the f&d service centre vijayawada. He connected it to a dvd player and played songs with full volume in the source as well as speakers. And bass boosted. And as usual it sounded boooooomy with rumbling sound. Terrible sound to any bass lover.NO KICKS AND BEATS AT ALL.And do u know what he said? He said it was sounding excellent. Such an illiterate fellows working in service centres . he tried to make me compromise on sound. He said there is nothing to repair in that. Then I asked him for a replacement of total board. He said it costs 3000 and have to wait for parts as the model is discontinued. Brought it back to home. 
              Waste of money. It's sleeping in the box unused. Guys plz tell me is there any shop who repair audio products?


----------



## Faun (Jul 13, 2015)

If it under warranty then just ask for replacement. Don' try to get it fixed from other shops.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 13, 2015)

No warranty expired.


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 13, 2015)

Faun said:


> If it under warranty then just ask for replacement. Don' try to get it fixed from other shops.


Can u roughly tell me where actual problem is?
And do shops provide chip(PCB) level repairs?


----------



## akii17kr (Jul 17, 2015)

Vamsi.mrs6 said:


> Can u roughly tell me where actual problem is?
> And do shops provide chip(PCB) level repairs?



if your warranty expired then why did you ask for replacement ?


----------



## Vamsi.mrs6 (Jul 17, 2015)

Replacement for price. Not free replacement.
Anyway sold it off in olx. (PIECE OF ****)
Looking forward to buy some high quality stuff.


----------

